# 120mm hub to a 130mm frame spacing?



## tmartinez (Aug 12, 2006)

I have a fixed gear hub of 120mm and want to put it on my Fuji League road bike (cro-mo steel frame) with 130mm frame spacing.

Do I just add washers to each side of the hub axel until it fits into the frame?

Will I have any problems with chainline as the cog threads are closer to the center of the hub?


----------



## BianchiJoe (Jul 22, 2005)

This article covers chainline and rear axle spacing, along with other common conversion issues:

http://www.sheldonbrown.com/deakins/how-to-fixed-conversion.html


----------



## tmartinez (Aug 12, 2006)

Great article! Thanks.

So do I simply use washers to convert the 120mm to fit on the 130mm spacing of my frame?


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Yes as long as you axle is long enough


----------

